

Cloudatcost - You don't have to pay sky high prices to be in the Cloud - myacc
http://cloudatcost.com/index.php

======
chrismorgan

      <li onClick="javascript:location.href='http://members.cloudatcost.com';"><a href="#">My Account</a></li>
      <li onClick="javascript:location.href='privacy.html';"><a href="#">Privacy</a></li>
      <li onClick="javascript:location.href='terms.html';"><a href="#">terms</a></li>
    

This baffles me. Are you trying to avoid things (especially spiders) accessing
the T&C and such?

(It's only a few which are done this way; most are honest links.)

------
nso
Many questions that are left unanswered...

What does "onetime" payment mean? How long does it last? Until hardware fails?
Until company bankrupt? Until end of time?

What virtualization technology do you use? I'd like to know if it is
Virtuozzo/OpenVZ so I could stay away.

Which city will my VPS be hosted in? I'm in <insert city here> and need to
have my VPS respond within <insert number here> ms.

Basicly, more transparency means more sales. I would never, and I assume
others are like me, put my money down on a product with so many unknown
variables, which generally the competition have no problem providing.

------
tuananh
it's been discussed 3 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6563152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6563152)

------
vizzah
Very disappointed with the uplink speed. They claim to have 1 Gbps, but what I
am getting to Europe is never more than 8mpbs which is awful (less than home
DSL). Their ISP (Fibernetics) delivers much better uplink speed when tested,
hence I guess speed is limited to their datacenter "Rack & Data" / on their
VPS switches.

Support ignored investigating my request by simply closing the ticket..

Will be seeking refund.

------
anovikov
Can't i have more disk space there? I'd take a 1GB one for $70 plus some more
for more disk, i need at least 80GB.

------
anovikov
Got an instance from them, works really cool, so far i'm happy and i save on
hosting a lot!

